
Robert Pirsig on The Scientific Method (1974) [pdf] - jcgr
https://kkh.ltrr.arizona.edu/kkh/natsgc/PDFs-2013/Robert-Pirsig-On-Scientific-Method.pdf
======
yesenadam
It's a short excerpt from _Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance_.

I clicked the link thinking it wasn't that. Because I know and love that book.
For those that haven't read the sequel _Lila_ , I highly recommend it also. It
goes into _what Quality actually is_ in enormous detail, how it works, the
different types and levels. While _ZAMM_ is typically concerned with
relatively simple systems (like a motorbike) and how humans interact with
them, _Lila_ is more the biological, social, societal systems humans are a
part of, anthropology/anthropologists trying to study them, and how those
systems work, how each has its own Quality.. (long story!)

A few years ago I read Thoreau's _A Week on the Concord and Merrimack Rivers_
(1849) and was immediately struck by, well, the form is _exactly_ the same as
Pirsig's books - nature/observation writing interspersed with slabs of
philosophical/theoretical. _Lila_ is even mostly set on a boat going down a
river also. Thoreau probably does both styles better, but Pirsig has a focused
theme - 'has something to say'. So if you like Pirsig, you'll love Thoreau's
travel books.

------
fallingfrog
Pretty good description of what debugging code is like, too.

